# Premium SMS und Abos: Mobilfunkbranche vereinbart Verhaltenskodex



## sascha (5 Juli 2006)

*Premium SMS und Abos: Mobilfunkbranche vereinbart Verhaltenskodex*

Ob teure Abonnements, undurchsichtige Verträge, oder Kinder, die durch Klingeltöne und Handy-Spiele in der Schuldenfalle landen: Auch im Mobilfunk sind Mehrwertdienste wie Premium SMS auf dem Weg, in Verruf zu geraten. Jetzt will die Branche wieder einmal gegensteuern: Sie verabschiedete einen freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex, an den sich die angeschlossenen Unternehmen vom 1. Oktober an halten wollen. Die Pläne für mehr Verbraucherschutz und Preistransparenz kommen allerdings reichlich spät: Vieles von dem, was unter großem Medienecho vereinbart wurde, soll sowieso demnächst Gesetz werden.

27 Unternehmen, darunter alle vier Mobilfunkanbieter und die Platzhirschen der Branche wie Jamba, Materna und Wapme, wollen sich dem freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex unterwerfen. Dieser soll von Prof. Jo Groebel, Direktor des im März gegründeten Deutschen Digitalen Instituts, überwacht werden. Er werde die Angebote der Unternehmen überprüfen und schwarze Schafe von der Liste der Unterzeichner streichen, hieß es.

Konkret geht es in dem Kodex vor allem um Abonnements, etwa für Handy-Spiele, Klingeltöne oder Nachrichtendienste, die per Handy abgeschlossen werden können. Solche Abos sollen in Zukunft nur dann gültig werden, wenn der Kunde über Preis und Anbieter informiert wurde und den Vertragsschluss dann per SMS bestätigt. Der Preis für hoch tarifierte SMS und MMS soll deutlich erkennbar in der Nähe der Kurzwahlnummer und bis auf zwei Stellen nach dem Komma genau angegeben werden. Außerdem müsse deutlich werden, wenn es sich um ein Abo handelt. Gleiches soll auch für Werbung im Fernsehen, Radio, und Internet gelten. Wenn die Kosten für einen Dienst 50 Euro im Monat überschreiten, sollen die Kunden in Zukunft ausdrücklich informiert werden. Zudem soll es in Zukunft für Abonnements über SMS einheitliche Schlüsselworte geben. So soll ein Kunde einen Dienst beispielsweise mit "Start", "Ja" und "Ok" starten und es mit "Stop" kündigen können. Darüber hinaus verpflichten sich die Unterzeichner des Verhaltenskodex’, Kunden keine unerwünschte Werbung zu schicken, also auf Spam zu verzichten.

Was auf den ersten Blick wie ein echter Durchbruch klingt, erweist sich beim genaueren Hinsehen als – marketingtechnisch gelungene - Mogelpackung. Zum einen handelt es sich bei dem Verhaltenskodex um eine rein freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung. Wer gegen die Regeln verstößt, muss keine große Konsequenzen befürchten. Zum anderen stellt sich die Frage, warum es für Selbstverständlichkeiten überhaupt einen Kodex braucht. Von seriösen Unternehmen sollte man eigentlich erwarten können, dass sie ihre Kunden transparent über Kosten und Vertragsbedingungen aufklären. Und zu guter Letzt ist das, was am Dienstag öffentlichkeitswirksam verkündet wurde, nicht viel mehr als das, was ohnehin demnächst Gesetz werden soll. Wie berichtet hatte die Bundesregierung Mitte Mai beschlossen, das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) zu ergänzen – vor allem mit neuen Regelungen zu Abo-Diensten über SMS.

Entsprechend enttäuscht zeigten sich auch die Verbraucherschutzverbände. „Wir hätten erwartet, dass die Vereinbarung darüber hinausgeht", sagte etwa Ines Nitsche, Telekommunikationsexpertin des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (vzbv), laut einem Bericht von RP-Online. „Das sind zwar Fortschritte im Sinne des Kunden, aber nicht mehr als eine Verbesserung von einem unbefriedigenden in einen selbstverständlichen Zustand", zitiert das Hamburger Abendblatt André Malitzki von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg.

Wer sich nicht äußerte, war die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST). Der Lobby-Verein hatte sich Anfang 2005 gegen gesetzliche Regelungen für Premium SMS ausgesprochen – und schon damals einen Verhaltenskodex für telefonische Abo-Dienste entwickelt. Man habe mit freiwilligen Verhaltensstandards „gute Erfahrungen“ gemacht, meinte der FST damals: „Wir werden mit den auf das Segment zugeschnittenen Regelungen zu einem sicheren Umgang der Verbraucher mit Premium-SMS-Diensten beitragen können."

Jetzt startet offenbar der nächste Versuch. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=370


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Premium SMS und Abos: Mobilfunkbranche vereinbart Verhaltenskodex*



> Jetzt will die Branche wieder einmal gegensteuern: Sie verabschiedete einen freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex, an den sich die angeschlossenen Unternehmen vom 1. Oktober an halten wollen.


wieso erst vom 1.Oktober an, warum nicht sofort...

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1149702711086.shtml


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Premium SMS und Abos: Mobilfunkbranche vereinbart Verhaltenskodex*

Jetzt gibt es auch Kommentierungen von denen, die es schließlich wissen müssen.

Das lange Leiden der Dialerei wurde erfolgreich durch eine sogenannte freiwillige Selbstkontrolle verlängert, indem es die Situation beschönigte und die notwendigen gesetzlichen sowie regulative Maßnahmen verzögerte. Es spricht eine klare Sprache, wenn Mitglieder dieses Vereins in der Statistik der deregistrierten Dialer ganz vorne liegen.

Insofern kommt die Warnung vor zu großen Erwartungen aus berufenem Mund.

Besser wäre es, wenn gleich wirksame Maßnahmen durch Gesetz und Regulierung eingeleitet würde. Die Verf. 54 der BNetzA ist technologieneutral formuliert und einfach zu erweitern. Die Wirksamkeit ist nachgewiesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Beobachter (14 Juli 2006)

*Verhaltenskodex im Mobilfunk leider nur unverbindliche Prosa*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das lange Leiden der Dialerei wurde erfolgreich durch eine sogenannte freiwillige Selbstkontrolle verlängert, indem es die Situation beschönigte und die notwendigen gesetzlichen sowie regulative Maßnahmen verzögerte.



Leider wahr,
ein Verhaltenskodex ersetzt keine klare juristische Regelungen gemäß den Rechtsgrundsätzen aus dem BGB. Mit der Pressekampagne soll die Absicht  des Bundestages unterlaufen werden, bei der aktuellen Novellierung des TKG 2006 (1.Lesung nach der Sommerpause) endlich klarere Rahmenbedingungen abzufassen. Durch virtuelle, nicht personenbeziehbare Verfahrensabläufe; nur anbieterseitig einsehbare Entgeltermittlungsgrundlagen; eine höchst fragwürdige Rechtsgrundlage bzw. nachträglich kaum beweisbare Vereinbarungsgrundlagen, versuchen besonders die Mobilfunkbetreiber alle Rechtsvorteile allein für sich auszuschöpfen. Alternativ denkbare und rechtlich saubere Legitimierungsvoraussetzungen werden rundweg abgelehnt.
Von zivilrechtlich gleichen Ausgangsbedingungen mit einem respektvollem Umgang auf gleicher Augenhöhe kann jetzt schon keine Rede mehr sein. Hier soll nur der nicht informierten Öffentlichkeit eine sichere Betriebsumgebung bei einer speziellen Entgeltsituation vorgegaukelt werden. Widerlich!


----------

